# German Shepherd Puppy mixed?



## hanfromtheburg (Sep 30, 2020)

Hi all! I just adopted a German Shepherd mix pup from a rescue in town.They believe the mom was an all black GSD (she ran off when they were getting the puppies from under a trailer) and dad unknown. Right now he’s 9 weeks old and around 15lbs. Any guesses as to what he’s mixed with? Also, his name is Chunk. 🥰


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

Chunk is a cute little guy. Not sure if I'm seeing a bit of Pittie through the face, especially the eyes?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I agree I can see some pit in his face. He’s cute


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

GSD and pit mix.


----------



## hanfromtheburg (Sep 30, 2020)

Catrinka said:


> Chunk is a cute little guy. Not sure if I'm seeing a bit of Pittie through the face, especially the eyes?


 I could see it a little! It’s so hard to say until he gets bigger, which is happening very quickly haha. The vet speculated some lab in there! Others have guessed Rottweiler, too.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

You can get an Embark DNA test if you want to know.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Pit, Rottie, Lab?


----------



## hanfromtheburg (Sep 30, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> You can get an Embark DNA test if you want to know.


Is Embark better than the Wisdom brand? I’ve been trying to read reviews on both


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

hanfromtheburg said:


> Is Embark better than the Wisdom brand? I’ve been trying to read reviews on both


From reports here, Embark seems to give more useful results. I haven’t tried either.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I think his eyes seem to round to make me think Pittie. Sure is cute, love his name.


----------



## MegsMusings1 (Oct 5, 2020)

He looks a lot like my guy - minus the white bib...I’ve been told the same breeds as you when I ask for opinions - the vet just put him down as a German Shepherd mix, even though I’m not sure if it’s Shepherd or Rottie. The first pic was him at 11 weeks, the second is him at 6mos and the third pic is the reason I am thinking it’s Shepherd- those ears! 

























and I’m not sure I want to do the doggy DNA test just yet, I want to see what he looks like fully grown. My bet is Shepherd or Rottie x with Pitt or maybe Australian Shepherd...who knows but our boys are really handsome doggos no doubt! I get so many compliments on how gorgeous he is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EriM (Aug 2, 2020)

He's adorable I love the name


----------



## hanfromtheburg (Sep 30, 2020)

MegsMusings1 said:


> He looks a lot like my guy - minus the white bib...I’ve been told the same breeds as you when I ask for opinions - the vet just put him down as a German Shepherd mix, even though I’m not sure if it’s Shepherd or Rottie. The first pic was him at 11 weeks, the second is him at 6mos and the third pic is the reason I am thinking it’s Shepherd- those ears!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh my gosh how handsome!!! It’s crazy how similar they look! It looks like he also has the sort of loose skin, too esp around the face/mouth. The lab said my pups ears didn’t look quite German Shepherd and for the last few days they’ve been indecisive as to whether they want to stick up or out lol. I’m going to wait as well before I do some testing, we’re still taking bets on how big he’ll be! 😂

thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Ben (Otto) (May 8, 2021)

hanfromtheburg said:


> Hi all! I just adopted a German Shepherd mix pup from a rescue in town.They believe the mom was an all black GSD (she ran off when they were getting the puppies from under a trailer) and dad unknown. Right now he’s 9 weeks old and around 15lbs. Any guesses as to what he’s mixed with? Also, his name is Chunk. 🥰


New on here, just wondering if you ever found out what he is mixed with? I'm guessing maybe bit of lab or rottie? How has the cute little pup turned out?


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Doberman type mixed in? I guess he wil have helicopter ears


----------

